# Walnut Rifle Stock



## ben2508 (22 Jan 2014)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and was hoping for some advice.

I've just purchased a new rifle with a stunning walnut stock and need to protect it and also bring out the grain for a nice finish.

So far I've rubbed it down then applied approx 10 coats of Parker Hale Walnut Oil, I've hand rubbed it in by applying some to my palms then rubbing until I feel heat, this has been done to the entire stock.

I've been leaving it between 12-24 hours (a couple times 48 hours) between coats and every second coat I gently rub it down with 00000 grade Colron Steel Wool before applying another coat.

I still have open grain fairly visible and it has a matt finish with only a slight sheen...

I don't want a mirror finish but I'm hoping to really bring out the colour of the grain and have a buffed finish.

What am I doing wrong? Or is there another product I could use now to really finish it off.....

I've been told to use Tru-oil or a wax but I'm a little worried about mixing products in case there's some sort of reaction.

Sorry if this is a stupid question but it's my first time working on a project like this.

Any help and advice would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## Woodfinish Man (22 Jan 2014)

Haven't come across the 'Parker Hale Walnut Oil' before but as you've now applied about 10 coats your options are a bit limited. To ensure compatibility you really need to keep on applying the oil until you're satisfied with the end result. In saying that, some oils do leave a matt appearance so you may have gone far enough already.

If you are willing to take a gamble you could apply a coat of Liberon Finishing Oil, can't guarantee that they are compatible but if they are it will certainly give you a higher sheen. It would help if you wipe the surface down with white spirit before applying the finishing oil.

I hope that this information is of assistance.


----------



## ben2508 (22 Jan 2014)

Parker Hale Walnut Oil is specifically for rifle stocks from the little I know... I was just expecting after so many coats for the pores to be filled... I have about half the bottle left so will plug on with this until the bottle is gone.

What about a wax? Would that be a better option or just stick with Liberon Finishing Oil?

Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (22 Jan 2014)

Wax really isn't durable enough for a gun stock. Think finishing oil will be your best bet.


----------



## ben2508 (22 Jan 2014)

Ok will get some and give it a try after I've finished with the walnut oil, thanks again.


----------

